# Stichlinge contra Amphibienlarven



## uweg (9. Aug. 2009)

blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Ihrs,
> 
> da guck ich auch ganz neidisch - diese Mengen. Ich bring es mal grad auf ein Teichmolchpaar...
> 
> Heike, Deine Kröte ist ein Frosch...hätt'ste den mal geküsst...



Hallo,

das liegt daran, dass du __ Stichlinge im Teich hälst. Diese sind einer der stärksten Laichräuber für Amphibien/Molcheier.

Viele Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Uwe,

nur zu Deiner Info - die Molche habe ich seit ein paar Jahren, die __ Stichlinge seit Mai.

Achja - und Wasserfrösche hab ich auch. Und die sind von ganz allein gekommen!


----------



## uweg (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> nur zu Deiner Info - die Molche habe ich seit ein paar Jahren, die __ Stichlinge seit Mai.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldfisch (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
Molche habe ich keine im Teich, aber meine __ Stichlinge lassen Erdkröten und Grünfroschquappen übrig. Ich kenne auch Laichgewässer von Faden- und __ Teichmolch in denen Sichlinge vorkommen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## uweg (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Jürgen du hast Recht,  allerdings scheinen hier die Diskussionen immer sehr absolutitisch zu sein. 

Viele Grüße

Uwe


----------



## uweg (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> nur zu Deiner Info - die Molche habe ich seit ein paar Jahren, die __ Stichlinge seit Mai.
> 
> Achja - und Wasserfrösche hab ich auch. Und die sind von ganz allein gekommen!



Dazu mal eine Expertenmeinung:



> Zitat (Herr Scheckeler ist Dipl. Biologe und Amphibienexerte, der aktiv mit den Unis Karlsruhe und Heidelberg zusammenarbeitet):
> 
> Stichlinge fressen Amphibienlarven mit Begeisterung. Auch Krötenkaulquappen
> werden nicht geschont, obwohl zu diskutieren ist, ob die Stichlinge nicht
> ...



Viele Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Stichlinge contra Amphibienlarven*

Hallo!

@Uwe
Du schreibst/zitierst es doch selbst - es kann sein und genau weist du es auch nicht. 

[OT]Ich möcht hier mal keine Bildungsgraddiskussion draus machen, aber ein Beispiel (nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger) sei mir gegönnt:
Wir hatten mit diplomierten Biologen zu tun, die uns erzählen wollten (und teilweise noch immer wollen) wann und wie wir unsere Felder zu bearbeiten haben, damit der Feldhamster ein schönes Leben haben - es gibt ja kaum noch welche...
Da kann man Gebeetsmühlenartig wiederholen, das die von den Biologen gefundenen Hamster noch da sind, eben weil wir so wirtschaften, wie wir wirtschaften. Schließlich sehen wir die Tiere und ihre Baue incl. Schäden immer wieder. 
Aber das zählt alles nichts - "Bauer" (ich bevorzuge Landwirt  ) hat ja keine Fachkenntnis. Allerdings sind wir täglich draußen, haben Augen und Erfahrung. Nur das sticht ein Diplom natürlich nicht aus... 

Das beinahe Ende vom Lied? Das von den Biologen angelegte "Hamsterschutzgebiet" wurde derart überbevölkert mit Hamstern, das von denen ein Großteil an Krankheiten eingegangen ist. [/OT]

So, und nun genug OT.


----------



## goldfisch (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Molche habe ich keine im Teich, aber meine __ Stichlinge lassen Erdkröten und Grünfroschquappen übrig. Ich kenne auch Laichgewässer von Faden- und __ Teichmolch in denen Sichlinge vorkommen.
> mfg Jürgen


Entschuldigung muss mich verbessern, muss heissen Grasfroschquappen. Zum Editieren über funktion war es vermutlich zu spät.


----------



## uweg (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Stichlinge contra Amphibienlarven*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @Uwe
> Du schreibst/zitierst es doch selbst - es kann sein und genau weist du es auch nicht.
> ...



Bravo zum Diskussionsstil.

Wenn man etwas nicht verstehen will, tut man es offensichtlich nicht. Nun kurz: Stichlinge sind Laichräuber und fressen Amphibienlaich.

Eine ganze Ausbildungsgruppe (Biologen) durch ein Beispiel zu diskretitieren halte ich auch für nicht seriös (bin selbst kein Biologe).



Viele Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Stichlinge contra Amphibienlarven*

Hallo Uwe,

ich hab es defenitiv, die meisten ganz sicher auch, begriffen das Stichlinge Laichräuber sind und Amphibienlaich fressen. Dazu "muss" man kein Diplomant sein.  
Und mehr, als das auch diese sich irren können, sollte mein OT oben nicht rüber bringen. Das absolutistische hast du in meine Erzählung hinein interpretiert und, du gibst damit ganz sicher nicht meine Meinung wieder.

Ich klink mich damit (vorerst) hier aus. Nur - lies dir bitte dein Zitat des Biologen oben nochmal genau durch, dann wirst du erkennen das hier gerade aneinander vorbei diskutiert wird.


----------

